# Feast your eyes on the brand spanking new Colnago C59 Nero Colour Scheme !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-italia-nero-2012-colour-scheme


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not a fan! Looks just like the other stuff out there. Nothing like the old Nag paint jobs with overspray, poor masking, etc.... Just my $.02


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

meh.

bring back the AD or LX paintschemes or surprise us with something on that level of beauty and art.... 

Computer cutout paintschemes are lame.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

No, not my cup of tea.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like a Madone. :nonod:


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't say no.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*C 59 Colors*

Where can you go to find all the color schemes for the C 59? The Colnago web site only shows a few of the possibilities.. Will there be additional colors for the Fall.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

This is worse than MTBK. At first, I thought the MTBK was pretty cool. Showed it to my wife and her reaction was "All your other frames are way more colorful." Every once in a while, she is right.

I am going to have to start looking for a used Colnago on ebay in the Art Decor schemes. Since the ST01 scheme in 2008, I have not been impressed with any of the new color schemes. The really crazy thing is that for around $5,000 a frame, you would think that these manufacturers would be raking in the money and be able to put a little more effort into the appearance of the frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

zacolnago said:


> I wouldn't say no.


Me either if somebody else was paying for it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Me either if somebody else was paying for it.


In that case I would take it and have it custom painted


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Me either if somebody else was paying for it.


To be honest, none of the current C59 colour schemes do anything for me. I quite like MAOB as available on the M10, but that's about it.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I am not too crazy about current colors. I ordered a C59 only when I could get the Team Europcar version from Wrench Science.


----------



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

It is likely an amazing ride but im not a fan of the paint scheme. I prefer the old school paint schemes especially my favorite being the c40 mapei


----------

